# New Dude Here Sayin Hello



## Kenpo Wolf (Dec 5, 2002)

Hello fellow gamers. I'm new here and thought I would say hi to everyone. Besides the FAQ, is there any 'taboos' I should know about before I start posting here?


----------



## arwink (Dec 5, 2002)

Howdy. 

The faq covers most of them.  You'll pick up the rest as you go if they've been missed.

Be warned that hivemind threads in meta are very confusing.  Just in case you were curious.


----------



## Mark (Dec 5, 2002)

Welcome Kenpo Wolf! 

Avoid posting about Politics or Religion and try to start threads in the appropriate forum and you'll be fine, I think.  If Piratecat makes a joke, be sure to laugh very long and loudly (like a madman!)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 5, 2002)

Hello and Welcome fellow Gamer!!  Things are pretty simple and relaxed here.  The best advice I can give is just Common Curtesy.  Give a little and you shall recieve it as well.  Hope you find this place as fun and rewarding as many of us have.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 5, 2002)

welcome Kenpo Wolf  

listen to arwink, Mark and Crothian. they know stuff


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 5, 2002)

Greetings and welcome!

FYI: Post count means nothing.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 5, 2002)

Hello and welcome, Kenpo Wolf; good to have you here.


----------



## garyh (Dec 5, 2002)

Welcome Kenpo Wolf!!

If you want to ever leave your home again, don't even think about wandering into the In Character forum.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 5, 2002)

Welcome lad, oh and remember always ignore me when I do odd things  , I think that is all I have to add for now.


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 6, 2002)

hello. I'd just like to add that the Hivemind people are sometimes a bit odd, and that I am one of them. Anyway, I think you'll find this community to be *very helpful* indeed if you do not try to offend anybody.

Rav


----------



## Darkness (Dec 6, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *I'd just like to add that the Hivemind people are sometimes a bit odd*



I think you're stretching the definition of "sometimes" there, Rav. 

edit - Oh, and of "a bit," too.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 6, 2002)

Us? Odd? 

*gibber, mutter, caper*

Why would we be considered...odd?

*bounce, chortle, point*

Seriously, read threads through before posting, don't get involved in flame wars with people shouting at each other...um...and be nice!

And never ask people if they can play the questions game


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 6, 2002)

avoid the evil piratecat at all costs. the nice guy thing is just a facade. he eats bunnies and can ruin you whole life with the flick of a switch


----------



## Welverin (Dec 6, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *he eats bunnies  *




And midgets!


----------



## Liquide (Dec 6, 2002)

I eat odd stuff does that gimme any credit?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 6, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And midgets! *




Bunnies and midgets in the same post...

Sorry, I have to do it...

_I've got a theory
It could be bunnies...

Bunnies aren't just cute like everybody supposes!
They've got them hoppy legs and twitchy little noses!
And what's with all the carrots?
What do they need such good eyesight for anyway?
Bunnies!
Bunnies!
It must be bunnies!
...Or maybe midgets._

And BTW, welcome Kempo Wolf!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 6, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *I eat odd stuff does that gimme any credit? *




Nope.  None at all.


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 6, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *And never ask people if they can play the questions game  *



Why shouldn't he ask whether people can play the questions game?


----------



## garyh (Dec 7, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Why shouldn't he ask whether people can play the questions game? *




Do you have to start that again?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 7, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do you have to start that again? *




Was that a rethoric question?


----------



## garyh (Dec 7, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Was that a rethoric question?
> 
> *




What do you think?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 7, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What do you think? *




Is that a tricky question?


----------



## Liquide (Dec 7, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that a tricky question? *




Ehrr what is he talking about?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 7, 2002)

Which Hivemind thread should we close?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 7, 2002)

I was joking, guys, please don't close any of the other hivemind threads...


----------



## Horacio (Dec 7, 2002)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Which Hivemind thread should we close? *




Is he joking or being serious?


Only joking, don't close any thread, we stop


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 7, 2002)

Welcome, Kenpo Wolf!  (and to the rest of the Hivemind: Don't derail the thread too much, or I'll start posting in the Hivemind threads much more!  )


----------



## Welverin (Dec 8, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bunnies and midgets in the same post...
> 
> ...




Does it make me evil if that's what I was thinking of?


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the greetings, people, odd bunch you may be BTW, what is the question game?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 8, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does it make me evil if that's what I was thinking of? *




It makes you a potential Hiveminder...


----------



## arwink (Dec 8, 2002)

Kenpo Wolf said:
			
		

> *Thanks for all the greetings, people, odd bunch you may be BTW, what is the question game? *




It's from Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead (and probably other sources, but that's where I learned it).  No statements, no rhetoric, no repetition.  You can only answer questions with a question.

Don't encourage them unless you truly want to loose control of your welcome thread


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Say, Kenpo Wolf, where in Nor Cal are you?  As indicated in my info to the left, I'm in Sac.  the Jester and Reapersaurus also are in this area.  ENWorld get-together!!


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm up in Shasta county, Redding to be exact. Are they a lot of gamers in the Sacremento area?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Say, Kenpo Wolf, where in Nor Cal are you?  As indicated in my info to the left, I'm in Sac.  the Jester and Reapersaurus also are in this area.  ENWorld get-together!! *



And Crypt King and Akunin, IIRC...


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 9, 2002)

(cntxt) and Falcon are in San Francisco.


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Kenpo Wolf said:
			
		

> *I'm up in Shasta county, Redding to be exact. Are they a lot of gamers in the Sacremento area? *




Well, I've not found many other than those on these boards.  Though, admittedly, with the end of semester crunch going on I haven't been looking real hard, being so busy and all.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 13, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *It makes you a potential Hiveminder... *




OOh! What do I have to do next?


----------

